# Migrating Hard Drive to Another System



## WoulfeMaelstorme (Aug 7, 2008)

Did some browsing here and noticed there isn't a thread for this one yet. So how about we start one off with my stumper. I migrated me hard drive (along with CD and floppy drive) to anther WinXp system. The system booted just fine but cringed when I saw a pitiful 100 MHz Celeron plugged in and thus stopped it before XP even had a chance to tank. I then migrated my 1.1 GHz celeron to this system as well and now the system refuses to power up...save of course for the fans. Any suggestions? Send them my way here or at my email address: predlov@yahoo.com.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2008)

You had a 100MHz Celeron and then you popped a 1.1GHz Celeron into your system? ... That's ... Not possible. Physically. A 100MHz Celeron is a Pentium era processor, whereas the 1.1GHz Celeron is a Pentium III/IV era processor. They use very different slots. Can you please give the model of the motherboard, and the slot type for the processor?


----------



## net-cat (Aug 8, 2008)

Alright. My research has shown that this is, in fact, physically possible. However, I'm reasonably certain it's not electrically possible.

Firstly, there was no 100 MHz Celeron. Ever. The slowest Celeron ever made was 266 MHz, if memory serves. It was a Slot-1 processor. It's conceivable that the motherboard wasn't configured correctly, which can cause a processor to register as faster or slower than it actually is. ... which is my first red flag.

The 1 GHz Celerons were Pentium 3/Socket 370 era chips. They did, however, make Socket 370-to-Slot 1 converters. (Slockets, LOL) These did work, but they require a motherboard that is compatible with newer chips. And any motherboard from the era where it couldn't detect a processor speed by itself isn't going to be compatible with a Pentium 3 era chip.

TL;DR version: Your motherboard is not compatible with your processor.


----------



## WoulfeMaelstorme (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm, was hoping for less obvious answer. Not use to the solution being so straight forward. well, that is what second opinions are for I suppose. Right then. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-60XM7E REV 2.0. Their website doesn't have this specific motherboard on file as ever existing. But it does. The only real difference between it and their GA0XM7E is that it only has 3 memory slots. Their versions are found here:
GA-60XM7E: http://www.giga-byte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=1513
GA-60XM7E-1: http://www.giga-byte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=1514

I compared the two processors and found that the one originally in the motherboard is a 900MHz Celeron processor. I managed to get the system to power up proper finally. But its getting stuck somewhere in the booting process.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, that's different. (900 MHz != 100MHz...)

You may need to update the BIOS on the motherboard.

Once that's working, you'll probably have to reinstall Windows. _Maybe_ one in ten motherboard transplants I've done have been able to work without reinstalling Windows.


----------



## WoulfeMaelstorme (Aug 10, 2008)

*LOL* No no no no. I simply misread the boot-up list that appears when you turn the computer on and the Bios does its quick diagnostic of what is plugged into the system. It still sucks about not being able to transplant the drives without reinstalling the OS (which I don't have a copy of ) Not a rich person like most computer nerds out there *smirks* Thanx for your help guys.


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah...we're rich...we would _never, ever_ pirate copies of anything, no siree un-unh...


----------



## Eevee (Aug 11, 2008)

WoulfeMaelstorme said:


> the OS (which I don't have a copy of ) Not a rich person like most computer nerds out there *smirks*


get a job


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> get a job



Yeah, 'cause _that's_ easy to do...


----------

